# i'm a kevin love fan...



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

man, i used to cringe at the idea of the clippers possibly drafting this kid...seemed pudgy to me...not tall enough to play pf in the nba and definitely not athletic enough...

but after watching him play, i am now a fan...exremely smart player who always seems to be in the right place at the right time...great rebounder, underrated defense, great passer, great range, and a soft touch around the basket...plays with passion, and doesn't make a lot of mistakes...not a great athlete, but a great basketball player...if we miss out on the great guards, i really wouldn't mind taking this kid...i can see a 15/10 player as a rookie, but that depends on his pt...he's a cerebral battier-type player in a pf size...

if i had to use one word to describe him, it would be: "solid"


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

what exactly does he do? ive gotten glimpses of him but i dont see anything special in him even though people at times call him the best freshman in the country


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> what exactly does he do? ive gotten glimpses of him but i dont see anything special in him even though people at times call him the best freshman in the country



think of shane battier but bigger.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sure..if we trade down and get two picks in the 10-19 range..take him and Collison and I'll be content


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

He kind of reminds me of a PF version of Brad Miller, but will a little more skill, a little more back to the basket game and an even better passer. Very solid player.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Something about his game doesn't fit right with me.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Something about his game doesn't fit right with me.


same. I dont know if he can translate what he does now in college to the NBA. especially since he is not athletic at all.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Something about his game doesn't fit right with me.





joser said:


> same. I dont know if he can translate what he does now in college to the NBA. especially since he is not athletic at all.




i kind of feel the same way...sort of...he reminds of a tyler hansborough/christian laettner type player, in that he might dominate in college, but he may suck at the next level...

the only difference is that kevin love is so young, and i think he has even more room to grow as a player...and he has the natural size...at 6'10" 270, his size/skill combo alone make him an excellent pf...and i've also noticed that he is deceptively athletic...he won't win any dunk contests, but he can get up with ease...


like i said before, if rose/bayless/gordon/mayo/westbrook are available, i say we take the guard, but if we miss out on those guys, then i think love would be an excellent value pick...add to that, the fact that love is a taylor made dunleavy type player...and i would probably take love over collison if given the choice...collison doesn't impress me at all...too small and he will get posted up all day by bigger guards, and he may be quick, but he's not strong enough to stop dribble penetration by opposing guards...and collison is older than the other lottery picks...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brad Miller is a good comparison


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Sure..if we trade down and get two picks in the 10-19 range..take him and Collison and I'll be content


if only qross if only


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hard to believe that he's truly 6'10". I think there would be a little less question marks on him if he were that, or taller.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

not sure how his game translates to the nba. Some have mistakingly compared him to cherokee parks, probably just because he is white. 

However, one thing he doe shave that would make him immediately perhaps top 2 in all of the nba amongst big men, is his outlet passing skills. Hes amazing at starting the fast break in that.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> not sure how his game translates to the nba. Some have mistakingly compared him to cherokee parks, probably just because he is white.
> 
> However, one thing he doe shave that would make him immediately perhaps top 2 in all of the nba amongst big men, is his outlet passing skills. Hes amazing at starting the fast break in that.


too bad the clippers never run...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

As mentioned before, he is a good college player but it doesn't look like to me anyway that he will be a good NBA player.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, not sure either. Being a one trick pony wont make you a star in the nba. But i think he will have a 10 year career in the nba. Look at scrubs who have been in the league for years with way less skills.

Would i take him with a top 10 pick? no. Would i take him with a pick around 15? Probably.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

If Brian Scalabrine is still in the league....I say Love will have at least a 10 years career in the NBA.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I would love for the Clippers to somehow turn their pick into Kevin Love and a PG (Ty Lawson?). Yamenko made a great point about Love's outlet passing ability, combine that with a quick, athletic PG like Lawson or Collison and an extremely athletic, good finisher in Thornton. The new young Clippers could redefine themselves as a fastbreaking team pretty quickly.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

He is an awesome rebounder, and one heck of an offensive talent. The best thing about him is his outlet passing. He would do wonders with a fastbreaking team with quick guards. His faults are defense, and athleticism. I think his NBA career will depend upon the situation in which he lands. If he gets on a good team where he isn't the savior he will be a Brad Miller type player (but a rich man's version of Miller) and be an instant upgrade to whichever team lands him right away. I am a fan of his game too but there are some big question marks concerning his NBA potential.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Love will fail miserably in the NBA. First off, he's not 6'10. Barely 6'8. He struggles against players his size, and is simply useless against player of NBA size. A 6'8, 250 lb Jon Brockman held him to 8 points. Brook Lopez held this superstar to 12 and 6.

Some might say he can find a niche as a nice role player in the league. A Big Baby/Jason Maxiell/Nick Collison type player. He won't. He's doesn't have Glen Davis' deceptive agility, he doesn't have Maxiell's presence and explosiveness, Paul Millsap's tenacity, or Collison's wingspan/man defense.

He'll be lucky to be a Scalabrine. We're looking at sub 5/5 numbers.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Chan said:


> Love will fail miserably in the NBA. First off, he's not 6'10. Barely 6'8. He struggles against players his size, and is simply useless against player of NBA size. A 6'8, 250 lb Jon Brockman held him to 8 points. Brook Lopez held this superstar to 12 and 6.
> 
> Some might say he can find a niche as a nice role player in the league. A Big Baby/Jason Maxiell/Nick Collison type player. He won't. He's doesn't have Glen Davis' deceptive agility, he doesn't have Maxiell's presence and explosiveness, Paul Millsap's tenacity, or Collison's wingspan/man defense.
> 
> He'll be lucky to be a Scalabrine. We're looking at sub 5/5 numbers.


Out of the guys you mentioned as "role players he could end up like" the only one who has a comparable skill level to him is Collison. Maxiell is what Ben Wallace was physically imposing player that lacks the skill to take his game to the next level. Davis is just a smaller, way poorer version of Shaq.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

chan i think is confusing kevin love for paul davis.

Love will do things in the nba, just wont be a star, but he will get things done..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> chan i think is confusing kevin love for paul davis.
> 
> Love will do things in the nba, just wont be a star, but he will get things done..


Probably. Man Davis was a huge bust, from Mr. Basketball in Michigan to average college player to pretty much nothing in the NBA. I thought he would end up better than that.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chan was way wrong.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Basel said:


> Chan was way wrong.


lol no shit... Not even close on that one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know what's worse. This or him basing how well Grossman played in preseason that the Skins wouldn't have problems at QB or be a bad team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

smh Chan

lol @ Maxiell's "presence"


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Chan said:


> Love will fail miserably in the NBA. First off, he's not 6'10. Barely 6'8. He struggles against players his size, and is simply useless against player of NBA size. A 6'8, 250 lb Jon Brockman held him to 8 points. Brook Lopez held this superstar to 12 and 6.
> 
> Some might say he can find a niche as a nice role player in the league. A Big Baby/Jason Maxiell/Nick Collison type player. He won't. He's doesn't have Glen Davis' deceptive agility, he doesn't have Maxiell's presence and explosiveness, Paul Millsap's tenacity, or Collison's wingspan/man defense.
> 
> He'll be lucky to be a Scalabrine. We're looking at sub 5/5 numbers.


Probably the worst prediction of all-time on anything that was going to ever happen.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

That seems to be quite apparent on these forums. Many members stating their opinions as foregone factual conclusions, when they're ANYTHING but. It's bizarre, I've never seen a level of pretentiousness so blatantly apparent as it is on these boards. Crazy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

jaw2929 said:


> That seems to be quite apparent on these forums. Many members stating their opinions as foregone factual conclusions, when they're ANYTHING but. It's bizarre, I've never seen a level of pretentiousness so blatantly apparent as it is on these boards. Crazy.


Ever been to RealGM?


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gonzo said:


> Ever been to RealGM?


I've not. And I'm guessing by you asking that question, I probably don't want to.... Especially if it's worse than here on it's levels of pretentiousness and pomposity.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RealGM is the worst. By far.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm sure you could dig up a lot of these threads with predictions gone just as wrong as this one.


----------

